# new to N scale



## vic2367 (Dec 27, 2012)

ok ,,i have O gauge and i know we have smoke and lights and sound , but does N scale have these features also ? am looking to get into N scale but want some lights, sound and smoke ,,anyone know if any of the engines in N scale have any ?


----------



## N scale catastrophe (Nov 18, 2012)

Check the higher end engines. I have seen a few lower cost lines with lights and sound, but can't remember seeing any with smoke though I'm sure they are out there.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

There are some with smoke units, though I have never seen any.

And can't find any to show you.

I found a video of an old Arnold smoking.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_VfSZQBCSJA

That smokes really good, I can't understand what they are saying.


----------



## vic2367 (Dec 27, 2012)

the only thing keeping me away from N scale is the lack of smoke ,,for some reason thats a very important feature , weird as it may sound


----------



## vic2367 (Dec 27, 2012)

i have a board thats 5x4 , what would the radius of track that i can get away with ?


----------



## Alphaman (Dec 30, 2012)

I found in track radiuses in Ho and N are the same. Things are smaller in N but going around a curve has the same effect on the cars and couplings (close coupling on passangers).A tight corner is a tight corner no matter what size it is.


----------



## vic2367 (Dec 27, 2012)

really ? i thought maybe N would fit ok in a 5x4 ,,


----------



## N scale catastrophe (Nov 18, 2012)

I respectfully disagree with you Alphaman. My layout is a 2x4 double loop and I have no issues. Granted I run shorter trains as mine is a tourist line and use smaller engines (4-4-0 & 0-6-0) for the same reason, but with twice the room you (vic2367) could probably run bigger trains.


----------



## matt785115 (Feb 13, 2012)

I would use flex track so you can maximize you radius for your larger engines. just my two cents.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

My little N layout is around 34&1/2"x48" with 2 loops, no problems pulling a long train.

I could have added more cars to it.


----------



## Alphaman (Dec 30, 2012)

Yes, to clarify, 4x5 would make a good layout, just keep in mind, for short cars with truck mounted couplers 11.5 radius would work, but if for longer cars with body mounted couplers you need at least 22 rad. to reduce derailments and over hang. There is alot of people that make table top layouts in N scale.


----------

